
A sneak peek into the new technology behind Hey.com - mhoad
https://dev.to/borama/a-few-sneak-peeks-into-hey-com-technology-iii-turbolinks-frames-5e4a
======
Immortal333
When I looked at the features of hey email ( [https://hey.com/how-it-
works/](https://hey.com/how-it-works/) ,
[https://hey.com/features/](https://hey.com/features/) ), I recognized similar
features and ideas already present in many SMS organizers. For example, SMS
organizer from Microsoft:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft.android.smsorganizer&hl=en_IN)

------
mhoad
This was another interesting post on the same topic
[https://dev.to/zimski/hey-turbolinks-rjs-is-
dead-13bj](https://dev.to/zimski/hey-turbolinks-rjs-is-dead-13bj)

